# Shed Hunting...



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 19, 2011)

Who does it and who's been out?..

Found 4 today...Couple of small right sides and a nice little matched 8 point...Hopefully they grow up into monsters in the next couple of years...


----------



## Arrowhead (Feb 19, 2011)

Sean, That 8 point set is kinda beefy, he has some potential. 

I haven't been out actually shed hunting yet, but I found this one today along the treeline out back looking for some dead oak trees to cut. It's pretty recent, still has the blood on the base. I might try to find the other side next week.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 19, 2011)

The matched set does have nice mass for the size..Just hoping he puts some width and length to go with it next year...

Kinda depressing not finding any big ones to get the hopes up for next year...Also kind of depressing finding 4 carcesses in the woods...I was aware of one, but the others must have came after our gun season or due to the harsh winter we have had...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 20, 2011)

Went out for an hour this AM at my inlaws...Usually I find a couple of nice ones there, but nothing today...Only walked half of it so I will probably try again next weekend ...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 21, 2011)

Stepped on a locust thorn yesterday on my high speed...Holy crap does it hurt today...:frown:


----------



## newmexico (Feb 21, 2011)

*need to*

I find deer few and far between, but found these last spring coming off a ridge late at night... still need to get back and try to make at least one matched set of brown horn. silly elk still have their antlers on though. (edit-- ahh, locust thorns.. I hate that-- a splinter is one thing, but locust got something on em that -- it's poison or something... hopefully an amputation won't be necessary)


----------



## yooper (Feb 23, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The matched set does have nice mass for the size..Just hoping he puts some width and length to go with it next year...
> 
> Kinda depressing not finding any big ones to get the hopes up for next year...Also kind of depressing finding 4 carcesses in the woods...I was aware of one, but the others must have came after our gun season or due to the harsh winter we have had...


 
was it a carcass un eaten? I couldn't see you having to harsh of a winter there for deer not to tolerate it. un less they have no place to yard up after more snow than they can walk through.. i would put the blame on a predator. we dont see deer loss here unless there is more then 4 to 5 feet of snow on the ground. how much snow is there?


----------



## Arrowhead (Feb 23, 2011)

yooper said:


> was it a carcass un eaten? I couldn't see you having to harsh of a winter there for deer not to tolerate it. un less they have no place to yard up after more snow than they can walk through.. i would put the blame on a predator. we dont see deer loss here unless there is more then 4 to 5 feet of snow on the ground. how much snow is there?


 
Yea, of the two legged type. 40 acres of timber around here is huge. Lots of small woodlots and tons of hunters.


----------



## yooper (Feb 23, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Yea, of the two legged type. 40 acres of timber around here is huge. Lots of small woodlots and tons of hunters.


 
I couldn't imagine hunting like that. I am thankful I own about 90 acres of hunting land. nobody hunts there except the kids the wife and I. Its also nice thats its only a 3 mile drive through the woods from my house. In the spring I can usually find about 5 or 6 deer killed by wolves. Usually from the early winter as most deer head for the yards when the snow gets to deep. right now If you go to the yards there will be 1000's of deer there just hangen out.


----------



## wampum (Feb 23, 2011)

True Story. Several years ago a good friend of mine shot a really nice 6 point Buck,behind his house. The only problem was the Buck had shed one Antler. He had never shot a Buck as nice as this one,and thought about getting it mounted in spite of missing an antler. So he froze the head(wrapped in plastic)in the spare freezer.He shot the deer in December,in early April he saw his dog with what he thought at first was a branch,chewing on it. He checked it out it was an antler. He took it off the dog and checked it on the frozen head. It matched exactly.He got the head mounted and the guy did a good job of filling in the chew marks. It turned out really nice. My friend passed away about 10 years ago but always loved to show that mount to anyone and tell the story.Eastern count,the buck is a nice 12 point.


----------



## audible fart (Feb 23, 2011)

When I saw this thread title "shed hunting" I had great hopes that there would be pics of someone hunting deer from inside their shed.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 24, 2011)

Kinda tough to find sheds here since the deer usually migrate to the yards late December. I have found a few during deer season from years past, but not much left of them when the critters were done. 
I did find one 2 years ago, better yet I watched it fall off!! I was skidding some timber out the first week of february and saw a deer coming down the hill, thought it was a big doe that hung around all winter. Nope it was the ten that I saw twice that deer season and never got a crack at, he hit the trail ahead of me and his horn dropped off! Never did find the other one or see him again.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 28, 2011)

Went out for a couple of hours yesterday....This is all I found...:msp_sad:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2011)

I prolly should have mentioned there's 3ft of snow in the woods here also, which makes it a bit tougher


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 28, 2011)

Blazin said:


> I prolly should have mentioned there's 3ft of snow in the woods here also, which makes it a bit tougher


 
They are so much easier to find when the fall on TOP of the snow...Now if they are under?....uttahere2:


----------



## yooper (Feb 28, 2011)

When the antlers start to drop My buddy that lives by the yards sets out a box feeder with chicken wire fenced through the middle. when the bucks eat there they get there antlers caught in the wire and they pop right off. Its kinda like picking apples off a tree but there antlers:biggrin:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 28, 2011)

yooper said:


> When the antlers start to drop My buddy that lives by the yards sets out a box feeder with chicken wire fenced through the middle. when the bucks eat there they get there antlers caught in the wire and they pop right off. Its kinda like picking apples off a tree but there antlers:biggrin:


 
We used to find them around old wire cribs/bins all the time when I was younger...I can remember two farms that we would ride our bikes to and look everyday...And to think we even had video games them...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deeker (Mar 3, 2011)

Antlers look great!!!


----------



## wampum (Mar 3, 2011)

Talk about shed hunting how about finding 3 bucks drowned in waist deep water,with their antlers locked.

Ohio 3 Buck Fight, ends in drowning


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 8, 2011)

I found this one today. It's pretty good size, I searched for a couple hours for the other side, no luck. It pulled a good size chunk of the skull out with it when it came off. It must cracked the skull earlier, trying to knock it off because it had blood and gooey infection by the base. Stinks like heck. You can see it in the close up of the base.

















EDIT: I just pulled a tick off me.:bang:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 8, 2011)

Interesting find Arrow! WTF a tick already?!?!? I'm glad they're still under 3ft of snow here.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 8, 2011)

Blazin said:


> Interesting find Arrow! WTF a tick already?!?!? I'm glad they're still under 3ft of snow here.


 
The ticks are terrible here, especially the area I found the shed. We pick Morels in the same area in the spring. You can literally brush them off. We still have snow on the ground in certain areas, but most of it's gone.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 20, 2011)

Missed it by that much?....

Had a chance to go for a high speed this afternoon to look at a spot I am gonna put my new portable hunting cabin...Found these two chewed up shed on the way out...


----------

